# Oakhurst, NJ - western ultramount lift frame brand new unopened



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

Lift frame for an ultarmount plow. I believe its called a lift mount. Brand new $100.00, Location Monmouth County NJ


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

Photo I forgot to post


----------

